# New Ratings Screen



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

This sucks, I don't care what my acceptance or cancellation rate is. Regardless of how high or low they are, Uber will not pressure me into taking request that don't meet my minimum requirements. I will always cancel rides that are potential problems.

Another attempt by Uber to bully drivers into accepting every ping and minimizing cancels out of fear of deactivation.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Beur said:


> This sucks, I don't care what my acceptance or cancellation rate is. Regardless of how high or low they are, Uber will not pressure me into taking request that don't meet my minimum requirements. I will always cancel rides that are potential problems.
> 
> Another attempt by Uber to bully drivers into accepting every ping and minimizing cancels out of fear of deactivation.
> 
> View attachment 61554


I saw that screen I laughed. That's all you can do with uber at this point.

Remember its your car its your rules!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

A T said:


> I saw that screen I laughed. That's all you can do with uber at this point.
> 
> Remember its your car its your rules!


Always has been my car my rules, nothing Uber does will change that.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes they sent me an email today saying my acceptance rate is too low. Then they give me a screen showing 68% acceptance and I just don't buy that. I see my acceptance rating on my weekly reports and its around 80% every week. I sent them back an email today and said I will not pick up riders late at night that have low ratings (Below 4.6) and I will refuse requests that are 15 minutes away no matter how many times they request me. I also cancel rides that I accept if I am going the other direction. 

I had a request the other day where I drove 10 minutes and waited another 5 minutes and picked up 2 young ladies and took them exactly 7/10ths of a mile for a whopping $3.00. If Uber wants me to take every trip then they need to pay me for the time it takes me to get to a passenger. The customer has to pay more money...it is simple as that. If the customer requests a car more than 5 minutes away, they have to pay a surcharge of $1/minute. 

If Uber doesn't want me to reject rides they don't show me the passenger rating. Don't tell me how far the ping is away until after I accept the trip. Or don't even give me the option...auto accept the trip. If I cancel too many rides then put me in the penalty box for 30 minutes.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Thank god for this site! Thought my ap was screwed up. Hate this change! No rated trips qty, no lifetime trips! Absolutely useless for a driver. Infuriating! How in the hell is 5 star trip qty helpful when have nothing to compare it to? I mean its effin madness!


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

I got the same thing today and rolled my damn eyes. I HAD an overall acceptance rating of 98%, could see my overall trips, etc.

Now today I see this crap where my 5-star ratings are the biggie, and my acceptance rating jumped between 85% to 92% to 90% all night. Meanwhile, three of my trips report zero earnings.

Did 26 trips tonight. With the new screen, only 8 5-stars. Rating never moved. Something is askew here.

10 weeks. 1225 trips. And at this point I am fed up with Uber's updates and monitoring. "It appears you don't have your phone in a phone holder." Um, yes I do. Pound sand.

I would LOVE to see the ten highest-paid Uber executives to really drive for a day for 8 hours straight in select markets. They would s$!T bricks.


----------



## SMH Uber (Apr 8, 2016)

If we all send an email to support @ uber . Com and tell them how we hate it and to bring back the old screen format, maybe it will change it back. I've seen things they have "improved" rollbacked because it was working.

There is strength in numbers. If they get bumrushed with emails about this, then they will get the message. But it takes all of us to take 2 minutes off this forum to send a quick email to explain our displeasure about this.

There is no uber without us. If their claim of "putting drivers first" or that they "listen to drivers" then we can get this changed.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Im going to continue to do what Im doing. If I get a pool request ill ignore it or accept it and not move the car which is what Im doing now after a few minutes the pax cancels. That's how you can beat the acceptance rating non sense.

I believe uber is losing control. Alot of drivers are tired of the low pay, the pax rating nonsense, the unwanted pool rides etc that they are getting desperate and panicking with these changes. They either change or they will not have any drivers.

Believe me I have sent my two cents to uber about this non sense.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Another Uber "fix" that only obscures the facts even more and goes in the direction of less transparency.

Has anyone asked and received a true answer as to what time period they are now including in those Accept and Cancel %s?

The acceptance % for me appears to be only today's %. That's the only way I can explain the figure its displaying for me. Which is strange because its showing a non-zero cancel % for me but I have not cancelled any rides this week yet (yesterday or today).


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got the new screen and I also dropped from 4.91 to 4.86 at the same time... even though I didn't drive in 4 days...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

0to100 said:


> Just got the new screen and I also dropped from 4.91 to 4.86 at the same time... even though I didn't drive in 4 days...


Me too! 4.89 to 4.87. With the new screen, I cant begin to discern why! Maddening!


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Wait... OP has a 80% accept rate. You're standards are too high lol

Update:
I think I mean too low


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm at 70%acceptance and 10% cancelation rate. When surge goes away and they try to request me I LOL...and also at 5 minutes at 1 second I'm waiving goodbye


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Aw damn, I had a 5.0 rating when I first looked at it lol now it's gone. 

I don't believe in Ubermath at all.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Wait... OP has a 80% accept rate. You're standards are too high lol
> 
> Update:
> I think I mean too low


Yes I do. Haven't driven in a over a week, it's likely from the previous weekend when we had some good surge going on. I accepted them all 4.9, 4.5, 3.6, and 2.9. Once it dropped below 2.5 I stopped.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I am inspired to get to 65%. NOT


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> I am inspired to get to 65%. NOT


I drive in my terms, slightest bit of attitude, I cancel. Call me 2 secs after accepting ping, cancel, walk to the car with any kind of food and beverage, cancel, drive away at 3:30 and cancel at 5.

I was surprised my cancel rate is only 14%, expected much higher. Was also surprised at the 80%, I don't accept pings rated less than 4.8, up from 4.6. These number are why I figured they're from my last weekend of driving.

To give you an idea of how many rides I give and how often I drive, I'm 3.5 years into driving, lifetime ride count just over 500 Uber, and 140 Lyft.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

We should all be telling the riders how much better Lyft is.
But they could care less ie until they have a problem.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I suggest after every trip or as soon as there is a lull between pings email support and ask for your lifetime trips and total number of rated trips. If we all do this enough they'll get the message. I've done it 4 times already today. Here's what i sent...



Hi, could you please tell me my lifetime total trips, i need it for my records.

I would also like my total number rated of rated trips, also for my records.

I can no longer see this info on my app

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I actually think cherry picking has gotten me a better tip rate ... And if I cared, better ratings.


----------



## SamanthaJ (Sep 10, 2016)

DrivingStPete said:


> Aw damn, I had a 5.0 rating when I first looked at it lol now it's gone.
> 
> I don't believe in Ubermath at all.


Same thing happened to me. I had a 4.93 rating as I was looking at the screen it jumped to 5.0! I got pretty excited and then all of a sudden it went back to 4.93. Something really odd is happening in the Uber world.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

SamanthaJ said:


> Same thing happened to me. I had a 4.93 rating as I was looking at the screen it jumped to 5.0! I got pretty excited and then all of a sudden it went back to 4.93. Something really odd is happening in the Uber world.


Something odd is happening... like a "technology company" that develops an intuitive app, then cuts rates and floods the markets with extra drivers while raking in billions of dollars in "fees."


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I suggest after every trip or as soon as there is a lull between pings email support and ask for your lifetime trips and total number of rated trips. If we all do this enough they'll get the message. I've done it 4 times already today. Here's what i sent...


I'm wondering how this worked out for you. I've gone round and round with 3 messages asking for this information but the only things they'll give up (after 2 messages) is my lifetime trip number. They have completely ignored all requests for the number of rated trips, repeatedly giving me my "acceptance rate" instead.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> I'm wondering how this worked out for you. I've gone round and round with 3 messages asking for this information but the only things they'll give up (after 2 messages) is my lifetime trip number. They have completely ignored all requests for the number of rated trips, repeatedly giving me my "acceptance rate" instead.


The same... but i keep sending....


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> u. I've gone round and round with 3 messages asking for this information but the only things they'll give up (after 2 messages) is my lifetime trip number. They have completely ignored all requests for the number of rated trips, repeatedly giving me my "acceptance rate" instead.


I'm going to start emailing on this subject too! The fact that they take away the data that defends drivers while adding a new metric to judge drivers is indeed interesting.

Where's Alex Jones when you need him.


----------



## quicklyd (Dec 21, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> The same... but i keep sending....


Thanks for the update. I do actually use these numbers and check them all the time to see how my average, non-5 star ratings are faring. I hate that they are gone now. The number of 5 star ratings in a vacuum just isn't helpful.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

quicklyd said:


> Thanks for the update. I do actually use these numbers and check them all the time to see how my average, non-5 star ratings are faring. I hate that they are gone now. The number of 5 star ratings in a vacuum just isn't helpful.


Yeah... im sure its to get us to stop retaliation on who we think dinged us.... but, i think if we flood them with emails and dont let up, maybe they'll notice


----------



## Innerchaos (Sep 15, 2016)

I care about the ratings but its pretty clear that Uber is all about the paying customer. 
Almost two weeks in and i have a 4.89 and at first i was shocked because everyone was extremley nice and i did not think i had a single problem. I felt i deserved 5's accross the board.. Oh well.
I can see that driving for uber is going to be a very short lived adventure. So i will enjoy it while it lasts.
I am guessing within 6 months i will be let go or whatever they do to get rid of you.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I use an iPhone for driving. The app is updated to the latest version on the iPhone.

I previously used an Android. The app was not updated on the Android. I still get to see my lifetime trips, number of rated trips and number of 5* trips there.


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> The same... but i keep sending....


Looks like they've placed these ratings support tickets on "ignore". After two non-responsive, cut and paste replies to my questions I haven't been replied to in four days on my latest salvo. At least in the past week the figures for acceptance and cancellation showing in my app are somewhere in the ballpark of reality.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

WestSubDriver said:


> Looks like they've placed these ratings support tickets on "ignore". After two non-responsive, cut and paste replies to my questions I haven't been replied to in four days on my latest salvo. At least in the past week the figures for acceptance and cancellation showing in my app are somewhere in the ballpark of reality.


Yeah i barely gey a reply either.. doesnt stop me though. I use different options from the help menu...


----------



## imardeep (Aug 19, 2015)

I didnt drive for last 5 weeks , 5 weeks before my ratings was 4.74 then 2 weeks back it was 4.73 after that last week no. Of people rated me stays same but my rating goes down to 4.70.
Then last few days back they change the whole thing now they didn't even show me my ratings, just total no. Of 5 star ratings % and rides cancelled % thats it. Something is smelling fishyhere..



0to100 said:


> Just got the new screen and I also dropped from 4.91 to 4.86 at the same time... even though I didn't drive in 4 days...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> I would LOVE to see the ten highest-paid Uber executives to really drive for a day for 8 hours straight in select markets. They would s$!T bricks.


NOPE, sorry, they'd be put on a direct line with some hacker feeding them all info in real-time!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Innerchaos said:


> I care about the ratings but its pretty clear that Uber is all about the paying customer.
> Almost two weeks in and i have a 4.89 and at first i was shocked because everyone was extremley nice and i did not think i had a single problem. I felt i deserved 5's accross the board.. Oh well.
> I can see that driving for uber is going to be a very short lived adventure. So i will enjoy it while it lasts.
> I am guessing within 6 months i will be let go or whatever they do to get rid of you.


No, actually people think 4 stars is a good thing . . . I USED TO give restaurant employees four stars (5 if they did everything perfectly) . . . not any more! Now it's 5, four-stars if they were just passable.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Folks...from the weekly reports you can get the following data. The number of rated trips and the number of 5 star trips and your rating for the week. From this data you can pretty much figure out what your ratings were and what the non-5 star ratings were. Then you can put that data into an excel spreadsheet and track your ratings for the last 500 rated trips. You will find that Uber is right on the mark with your ratings.

Keep in mind that Uber only gives you the last 10 weeks of ratings. If you are a fulltime driver you will have enough data in 10 weeks to determine your overall rating. If you are a part time driver, it might take about 30 weeks of data to get to 500 trips.

It is a little bit of work and requires a little bit of math skills but with the number of rated trips and the number of 5 star trips and the average rating you can come up with what the non-5 star ratings were in total.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I am not sure but there's a way to know if someone gave you a 1 star . Imo If someone flags you with 1 star then your ratings will stop moving for the next 10-15 rides until CSR gets to look at why. I have noticed the stars won't move for 10-20 rides and I will lose 0.01 then the stars will start showing up one by one over time . I could be wrong. 

I also doubt that uber will change the passengers rating afterwards apart from saying they did. I want to try it out on someone


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

unPat said:


> I am not sure but there's a way to know if someone gave you a 1 star . Imo If someone flags you with 1 star then your ratings will stop moving for the next 10-15 rides until CSR gets to look at why. I have noticed the stars won't move for 10-20 rides and I will lose 0.01 then the stars will start showing up one by one over time . I could be wrong.
> 
> I also doubt that uber will change the passengers rating afterwards apart from saying they did. I want to try it out on someone


This.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

circle1 said:


> No, actually people think 4 stars is a good thing . . . I USED TO give restaurant employees four stars (5 if they did everything perfectly) . . . not any more! Now it's 5, four-stars if they were just passable.


On a scale of 1-5 three is the middle.
Not 4.7


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uber's, BS response to my complaint about the rating screen change:

"Thanks for reaching out. Let me help you with this.
Uber updated and calibrated this feature to avoid different datas we have on our end versus the data that you receive. We also removed Lifetime trips to make the server more stable and reliable *since this feature is one of the least important for our partners.* You can always email us to check your lifetime trips and we are more than happy to assist.
If you have any other concerns, please let us know. Have a great day!"

My counter:
"You're telling me Uber believes, "this feature is one of the least important for our partners"? That is a ridiculous statement! Lifetime trip knowledge is of utmost importance to drivers! Having to request this data via email is an unnecessary annoyance and hardship. Please tell me my Lifetime trips total."

Ya believe it?!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

In a way uber is right. The only thing that matters is the 500 trip count. You think bragging about 500, thousand completed trips will get you anything ? with the ladies. lmao However if you have a secondary device with an older app the old ratings are there.


----------

